# non standard component video resolutions



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

does component vodep support non standard resolutions such as 1360x768p? My tv's native resolution is 1360x768p. I tried the radioshack hdmi to component converter but it did not output that resolution, I did get the radio shack converter to output non standard refresh rates. Do any hdmi to component converters exist that can output that resolution or an pc resolutions?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dorfd1 said:


> does component vodep support non standard resolutions such as 1360x768p? My tv's native resolution is 1360x768p. I tried the radioshack hdmi to component converter but it did not output that resolution, I did get the radio shack converter to output non standard refresh rates. Do any hdmi to component converters exist that can output that resolution or an pc resolutions?


Is this a TV or really a computer monitor?

Because if it's an actual "TV" you shouldn't need any external converter. The TV set should handle the necessary conversion.

We have an old 720p HDTV here that has WXGA native resolution of 1366 x 768 and it converts all input resolutions from the DIRECTV HD receivers to it's native display on both the HDMI and component inputs.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Is this a TV or really a computer monitor?
> 
> Because if it's an actual "TV" you shouldn't need any external converter. The TV set should handle the necessary conversion.
> 
> ...


it is a tv but I am just curious if any hdmi to component converters can output wxga.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dorfd1 said:


> does component vodep support non standard resolutions such as 1360x768p? My tv's native resolution is 1360x768p. I tried the radioshack hdmi to component converter but it did not output that resolution, I did get the radio shack converter to output non standard refresh rates. Do any hdmi to component converters exist that can output that resolution or an pc resolutions?


I would think that since component is analog that it would feed anything that you could come up with in between the lowest 480i and the highest 1080i.
Having something that outputs the signal and something that can handle the signal once it is received is the thing that needs resolving.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dorfd1 said:


> it is a tv but I am just curious if any hdmi to component converters can output wxga.


Not that I'm aware of;

But then why would you want one when the TV can convert all typical SD and HD (480i/480p/720p/1080i) signal resolutions on it's HDMI or component inputs to it's native WXGA display?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------

